# فيديوهات رائعه جدا جدا جدا عن gear box



## ايمن حمزه (6 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 

وانا ببحث في google عن صناعه التروس وصندوق التروس 

وجدت بفضل الله هذا الموقع عليه فيديوهات جميله فيها توضيح لشرح ال gear box 

اتمني من الله ان يستفاد بها الجميع 

واسالكم الدعاء وجزاكم الله خيرا 

وهذا هو لينك الموضوع 

http://www.motive.it/eng/boxmovie.htm


----------



## عمر محمد3 (6 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخى الفاضل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زايد الفرجاني (6 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخي الفاضل ومزيد من العطاء


----------



## islam2a (6 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك على الفيديو


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (7 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (8 يناير 2008)

رائع جدا هذا الملف ..

تحياتي لك


----------



## eng_hazem123 (8 يناير 2008)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## الميكانيكا (8 يناير 2008)

مشكور على هذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذاااا


----------



## ايمن حمزه (8 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا 

ويارب الجميع يستفاد منه 

شكرا علي المرور


----------



## ابو رائد (8 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## صلاح الدين كرار (9 يناير 2008)

اكثر من رائع ياباشمهندس


----------



## كاضم الساهر (9 يناير 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## هاني حفظي (9 يناير 2008)

File not found!!!


----------



## ايمن حمزه (9 يناير 2008)

هاني حفظي قال:


> File not found!!!


 

الملف موجود ياهندسه افتح الموقع مره تانيه


----------



## عمر شراط (10 يناير 2008)

مشكور جدا وكتر الله امثالك


----------



## eng_mhem (11 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
الفيديوهات ممتازه الى حدا كبير
جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## الصقر العربى محمد (12 يناير 2008)

ملف واحد فقط هو اللى شغال يا سكر
ينزلوا معاك ال3 ملفات لكن واحد بس يا سكر هو اللى شغال


----------



## م مصطفى حماده (12 يناير 2008)

شكرا يا نجم
لا اله الا الله


----------



## معا للخير (13 يناير 2008)

mshkoooor alhabeeb


----------



## ولهان المحبه (14 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد الشجيري (22 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (22 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووور


----------



## ايمن حمزه (27 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي المرور


----------



## معتصم111 (28 يناير 2008)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك:60:


----------



## محب الشرقية (28 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (28 يناير 2008)

ربنا يبارك لك ويعطيك العافية والى مزيد من النجاح والتقدم


----------



## احمد العربي يهندس (30 يناير 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم 

حاليا انا ادرس مادة ( الجيرز )

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إلى فلسطين (31 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (31 يناير 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر وكل الإمتنان


----------



## ابو نادر2000 (31 يناير 2008)

تحياتي لك مشكور جدا وكتر الله امثالك


----------



## casper_13_96 (1 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## ايمن حمزه (1 فبراير 2008)

شكرا للجميع جزاكم الله خيرا والي مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله


----------



## volda (8 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخى الفاض
فيديوهات رائعه جدا


----------



## ENGMENG (9 فبراير 2008)

موقع جميييييل جدا
جزاك الله خير
جاري التحميل


----------



## فاتح روما (9 فبراير 2008)

thank you darling


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (9 فبراير 2008)




----------



## الهـــزبـر (10 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م. سيزور (10 فبراير 2008)

الله يجزاك بالخير

الله يحفظك ويوفقك


----------



## سمسموني (11 فبراير 2008)

والله انا فخ وووووووووووووووووور بيك


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (11 فبراير 2008)

*شكرا على المعلومات*

شكرا على الافادة معلومات جميلة وفقك الله


----------



## معتصم111 (7 مارس 2008)

:75::75::75: مشكور اخي الكريم:75::75::75:


----------



## محمد الشارود (7 مارس 2008)

شكراااا اخى العزيز


----------



## المهندس بسام خليف (7 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير وإلى مزيد من النفدم مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور[


----------



## بن علوي (7 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور يا اخي ........................................
وجزاك الله خيرا واكثر الله من امثالك .................................


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (7 مارس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااا,


----------



## ايمن حمزه (9 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا يارب يكون الجميع استفاد بيه


----------



## ايمن حمزه (9 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا يارب يكون الجميع استفاد بيه


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (10 مارس 2008)

شكرا على المجهود
بارك الله فيك


----------



## تاج السرعوض الكريم (10 مارس 2008)

اكرمك الله يابشمهندس جارى التحميل


----------



## الحوية (10 مارس 2008)

gear box used to control and transmit power
thanksssssssss


----------



## ياسينكو (10 مارس 2008)

thanx ...... alot


----------



## الخطيرجدا (14 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووور وجار التحميل


----------



## كمر (14 مارس 2008)

يعطيك ألف عافية و جزيت خيرا.............


----------



## sas_kik (14 مارس 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سدير عدنان (17 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## جمال شلفي (17 مارس 2008)

مشكورع على كل شيئ


----------



## مهندس حطاب (18 مارس 2008)

مشششششششكوووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (20 مارس 2008)

شكرا جدا جدا جدا علي كلا من مكتبة هندسة النتاج المتطورة وعلي ال gear box 

جزاكم الله كل خير وزادكم


----------



## العقاب الهرم (21 مارس 2008)

Thanks very much


----------



## الكهرباءي (21 مارس 2008)

مشكور يا اخي وجزال الله خير جزاء 
لقد افادني الموضوع جدا في صيانة المصاعد الكهربائيه


----------



## الكهرباءي (21 مارس 2008)

مشكور يا اخي وجزاك الله خير جزاء 
لقد افادني الموضوع جدا في صيانة المصاعد الكهربائيه(gear box)


----------



## خلود ماجد (9 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------



## خالد ابوحمزة (11 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سدير عدنان (11 أبريل 2008)

thanks for all information.....


----------



## medosalem (11 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## m-trl (12 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على كرمك


----------



## kassamy (12 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## وليد شوقى (12 أبريل 2008)

very very very good


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (12 أبريل 2008)

shokraaaan vedio ra2a3


----------



## hisham_teto (14 أبريل 2008)

*thanks*

thakssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## حسن عز الدين (28 أبريل 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## حسن عز الدين (28 أبريل 2008)

thx x x x x x x x


----------



## ابو معتصم (29 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رفعت مسعد (30 أبريل 2008)

جيد جدااااااااااااا


----------



## سنوفة (4 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد علم (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## د.محبس (20 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك
وتحياتي لك وبالتوفيق


----------

